# Engine Swap Question



## revOlg1206 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello, i have a question that hopefully someone can answer....my 1967 GTO is going to be down for a good while and not driveable ...its has a 400 engine with a 4 speed transmission. I currently have a 1971 chevelle that the engine is shot in it and my question is how hard would it be to put that 400 in my 1971 chevelle. Would the pontiac engine hook up to the chevrolet transmission, if not how difficult would it be to transplant the pontiac engine and transmission both into my chevelle. Thanks, hopefully someone can help me out with this.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not hard at all. The fuel lines and speedo cable are on different sides, and the battery may be, as well. Little stuff. The chevy trans, if an automatic, will _not_ bolt up. You need a BOP patterned automatic trans. A chevy four speed will bolt right up, though.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Starters, oil filters are opposite of each on Pontiac vs Chevrolet. Pontiac motors are wider as well. You will need a BOP bell housing for your 4 spd to mate up. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Do it Do it Do it !!!!! :cheers

If for no other reason that to, in some small way, counter-balance all the Pontiacs out there that have had to suffer through having a bow-tie put into their engine bays against their will.... 

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

confused:confused Does not register. confused:confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> confused:confused Does not register. confused:confused


Aw man.... Sorry about that  Sometimes my mouth overloads my good sense (what little there is of it).

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Stand your ground, Bear. We're all behind you 100%!!!! I would LOVE to take a restored Chevelle SS to a Chevy event/show with a Pontiac mill under the hood. I'd hide a recorder under the hood to capture all the comments!!! Alky is just having some fun.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I think a Chevelle with a hard running Pontiac motor would be very cool. I'd have to try and make it run as good as Jim Wangers PonteCarlo. I believe that car is street legal and running 8's.......

As an aside, I once knew a guy with a Ford truck running a 440 Chrysler engine. The only external giveaway were the little gold pentastars on the front fenders and a Dodge Ram on the hood. Fun stuff.

Originally I bought the GTO as a project to put a 455 Buick in, but changed my mind.


----------

